# Any news about the new EOSM 3



## mikemenon (Nov 27, 2014)

I am hearing that EOS M will arrive on December 2014... is that true


----------



## Tyroop (Nov 27, 2014)

No one knows, but with three EF-M lenses this is something that I am also interested in. There was a mention of this here:

http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/11/another-50mp-ff-dslr-mention-cr2/


----------

